# Apply for IBPS Po Exam 2015-16: Last Date to Apply : Aug 1st 2015



## tansika (Dec 8, 2014)

*Apply for IBPS Po Exam 2015-16: *

Last Date to Apply : Aug 1st 2015

Practice mock test for IBPS PO exam at Interviewkiller.com

*Syllabus:* 
Reasoning 50), 
English Language(40), 
Quantitative aptitude(50), 
General Awareness on banking sector(40), 
computer knowledge(20). 

:second::second::second::second:


----------

